# Can't get shifter forks back in trans. L245



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

I had to remove shifter fork from my L245 to install new gasket (it was put in wrong). I pulled out shifter forks and gearshift assembly was going to dry-fit together and I can't for the life of me get the gearshift assembly and gearshift forks to go back down into transmission. Please I need some help tractor is front of my shop and I can't get any other stuff in to work on. I feel stupid that I cannot get these forks back.

Thanks in advance
jim


----------



## mrvideosawyer (Jun 7, 2015)

Well I got the shifter forks in and transmission shifts - but when I drained oil had some metal particles in drained oil and oil was tan color. Ahhhhhhhhh I guess I would ask does anyone have any idea why oil would be tan and it seems that a rebuild of transmission is in order has anyone done this?
jim


----------

